# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [19-01-18] UMTv2 / UMT Pro - QcFire v1.5 - ASUS, ZTE and a lot more...

## mohamed73

*We are please to announce UMTv2 / UMT Pro* *Innovative and Intelligent** 
QcFire v1.5
The Ultimate Qualcomm Tool*     *Supported Functions*
- Read / Write Firmware
- Backup / Reset / Restore Security (EFS)
- Reset FRP (Google Factory Reset Protection)
- Format UserData
- Read Pattern Lock (Android < 6.0)
- Reset Locks (PIN, Password, Pattern w/o Data Loss, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Enable Diag (Need OEM Unlock, May not work on BL Locked Devices)
- Reboot to EDL from Fastboot
- Reset Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Factory Reset (sideload Mode) for Xiaomi Devices _Note : Some features are device/brand specific, may not work on all devices._   *Supported and Tested Devices:*  *Alcatel*
- 4060O
- 5098S
- 6045
- 9020A
- 6070K
- 5065N
- M3G
- 4060A
- 5056A
- 5054N
- 5054O
- 5098O
- 9015W
- 6055B
- 6045O
- 5054W   *!!! Exclusive Support for ASUS Devices !!!* *ASUS*
- X00DDA
- X003
- Z01MD
- X00LD
- X00LDA  *Exlusive!!!*
- Z017D  *Exclusive!!!* - X00DD _(Other listed devices may be Exclusive too, but not sure )_   *BLU*
- Vivo Air LTE
- S0050U
- Studio C+C   *BQ*
- Aquaris X5   *Coolpad*
- 8297I-100
- Y75
- E2
- 3600i   *General Mobile*
- GM 2 Plus   *Haier*
- Andromax B16CH2   *Huawei*
- Y625-U21
- Y550-L02
- Y530-U00
- Y550-L01
- Y635-L21
- GR5 KII-L21
- Honor 4x CHE1-L04
- G630-U10   *InFocus*
- M370   *Ingram Micro*
- V7 Zyro   *Intex*
- ELYT E1   *Jio*
- M90
- F30C   *LeEco*
- X526
- LE2   *Lenovo*
- PB1-770M
- K33a42
- S580
- Z90a40 Vibe Shot
- A6020a41
- A2020a40
- PB1-750M
- A6020a40
- K33
- A6020i36
- A6000
- Vibe K6 Power
- A6010
- K30T
- A6020a46
- K53
- K30-W   *LG*
- F500S   *LYF*
- LS-4505
- LS-5504
- LS-5016
- LS-4503
- LS-5018
- LS-5502
- LS-5010
- LS-5005
- LS-5007
- LS-5002   *Micromax*
- Q4202
- E483
- Q450
- Q4251
- Q416
- Q340
- Q400   *Nokia*
- X2
- FIH TA-1021
- FIH TA-1003   *OBI*
- MB1   *OnePlus*
- A0001
- A0005
- A3003   *Onida*
- i4G1   *Oppo*
- A57
- A37f
- A33f
- F3 Plus
- R9s
- F1f   *QMobile*
- Z8   *Swipe*
- Elite Plus
- Elite Max   *Vivo*
- V5 Plus
- V7 Plus
- Y21L
- Y51L
- Y51
- Y55s
- X9
- Y53
- V3
- V7   *Vodafone*
- VF-1397   *Wiko*
- U FEEL Prime   *Xiaomi*
- HM NOTE 1 LTE
- HM NOTE 1S
- Mi 4A
- Mi 4i
- Mi 5
- Mi 5a
- Mi 5s
- Mi 6
- Mi MAX
- Mi Max 2
- Mi Note 4G
- Mix
- Redmi 2
- Redmi 2A
- Redmi 3
- Redmi 3s
- Redmi 4
- Redmi 4A
- Redmi 4s
- Redmi 4x
- Redmi Note 3
- Redmi Note 4
- Redmi Note 5A
- Redmi Prime
- WT88047   *YU*
- YU5010A
- 5040   *ZTE*
- Blade V8 Mini
- Axon 7
- Axon Mini
- B2017G
- A2017U
- A460   *ZUK*
- Z1
- Z2132    *Added Supported Brand and Model List* - We have added this list for ease of users.
- These listed Brands and Models are only those which users have already tested.
- QcFire supports even more Brands and Model than listed.     *Updated Chip Type Detection Routine*- We have update eMMC / UFS detection routine.
- Some Phone have MSM8996 CPU but still use eMMC Chip.
- QcFire can now easily detect Chip Type for such phones like ZUK Z2132 etc.    *Updated Internal Loaders to Support More Devices*   *Other Minor Improvements*      *It Has Begun...* *Keep Following Us...** Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...   * *
 SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT  * *  WARNING : * * ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO        ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.**   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING -** READ CAREFULLY**
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused. * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:* *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].     SUCCESS STORIES?* *Long List of Success Stories can not be put here.*      *PLEASE        DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND        SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.** * *
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

